# Bach organ works



## Bdurox (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I posted here, but the other day I ran across this:

"
Free downloads of the complete organ works of Johann Sebastian Bach, recorded by Dr. James Kibbie on original baroque organs in Germany, are offered on this site.
"

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/index.htm

It is free. 320 tracks. Thought someone here might be interested.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Great site, Bdurox ... thank you for sharing this. 

Wonderful recordings on equally wonderful organs.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting indeed!


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Just downloaded these today, thanks for the tip. I'm impressed so far--certainly worth the price


----------

